# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Lm358 - Ενδειξη Βενζινης & LM3914

## caslor

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους νεους φιλους εδω μεσα..

Εχω ενα αυτοκινητο που στο ντεποζιτο εχει ενα φλοτερ με μεταβλητή Αντισταση.

Η λειτουργία του ειναι ως εξης :

γειωνεται μεσω του ντεποζιτου  και δινει  -  (πλην)   στο οργανακι μεσω της αντιστασης  η οποια οταν ειναι γεματο το ντεποζιτο εχει 5 ohm  και οταν ειναι αδειο ειναι στα 80 ohm .


εγω θελω να αντικαταστησω το οργανο με  ενα LM 3914 σε bar mode  - 10 leds


Το προβλημα ειναι  οτι για να δουλεψει το LM 3914  θελει  +  ως σημα στον ακροδεκτη 5  (input signal )



Βρηκα λοιπον  οτι ενα  Lm358  μπορει να αναστρεψει την πολικοτητα αλλα μαλον κατι κανω λαθος και δεν λειτουργει

εδω ειναι το σχεδιο που εχω ακολουθησει... ξερει κανεις που ειναι το λαθος??



οπου R Tank = Το φλοτερ στο ντεποζιτο


εχει κανεις κανενα αλλο σχεδιαγραμμα να ακολουθησω ?

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν στο LM3914 έχεις πρόσβαση και στα δυο άκρα του διαιρέτη τάσεως, άρα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και χωρίς αναστροφή σήματος. Τί έξοδο σου δίνει τώρα το κύκλωμα που ανέβασες με γεμάτη και με άδεια δεξαμενή; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω μεταξύ ποιων τιμών κυμαίνεται η αντίσταση του φλοτέρ.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Καταρχήν στο LM3914 έχεις πρόσβαση και στα δυο άκρα του διαιρέτη τάσεως, άρα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και χωρίς αναστροφή σήματος. Τί έξοδο σου δίνει τώρα το κύκλωμα που ανέβασες με γεμάτη και με άδεια δεξαμενή; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω μεταξύ ποιων τιμών κυμαίνεται η αντίσταση του φλοτέρ.



αυτό εννοας; *"οταν ειναι γεματο το ντεποζιτο εχει 5 ohm  και οταν ειναι αδειο ειναι στα 80 ohm ."*

----------


## FILMAN

Ωχ, Νάσο μη βαράς! Στραβωμάρα....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Ωχ, Νάσο μη βαράς! Στραβωμάρα....




έλα βρε...σιγά...συμβαίνουν αυτά!  :Smile:

----------


## caslor

ακριβως..  *5 ohm*  οταν ειναι γεματο  και *80 ohm* οταν ειναι αδειο .

Το Lm3914  δεν θελει στο στο Νο5 pin  που ειναι η εισοδος του σηματος να ειναι με  +  ?

----------


## FILMAN

Λοιπόν, με κάποιους γρήγορους υπολογισμούς, η έξοδος του τελεστικού πρέπει να είναι περίπου 0.3V με άδειο ρεζερβουάρ και περίπου 5.5V με γεμάτο. Εσένα τι σου δίνει;

----------


## FILMAN

> ακριβως.. *5 ohm* οταν ειναι γεματο και *80 ohm* οταν ειναι αδειο .
> 
> Το Lm3914 δεν θελει στο στο Νο5 pin που ειναι η εισοδος του σηματος να ειναι με + ?



 Ναι, αλλά εσύ μπορείς φαντάζομαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως είσοδο το πιν4 ή το 6, αν σ' ενδιαφέρει πες μου να σου φτιάξω κάτι σχετικό...

----------


## caslor

> Ναι, αλλά εσύ μπορείς φαντάζομαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως είσοδο το πιν4 ή το 6, αν σ' ενδιαφέρει πες μου να σου φτιάξω κάτι σχετικό...



Ναι θα ηταν αρκετα ενδιαφερον αυτο εαν μπορουσα να αποφυγω ετσι το κυκλωμα αναστροφης τασης...


12v  (+ )  στο lm3914     
και το ( - )  μέσω της μεταβλητής αντίστασης του φλοτερ σαν σημα για να δειχνουν τα led

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, το βάζω στο φούρνο...

----------


## SRF

Ο κατασκευαστής έχει μάλλον φτιάξει το "κύκλωμα" του να λειτουργεί με προδιαγραφή για 4-20mA! Ίσως θα έπρεπε να βασιστείς πάνω σε αυτό!

----------


## caslor

> Ωραία, το βάζω στο φούρνο...



Θα αναμενω να δω το ψησιμο  :Rolleyes: 

ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ολων

----------


## FILMAN

Βγήκε! Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει αρκετά κρίσιμα σημεία. Για φτιάξτο δοκιμαστικά να δεις τι κάνει.

----------


## FILMAN

Eλπίζω εδώ να φανεί καλύτερα...

----------


## caslor

ΜΜμμμμ  μοσχοβολάει !!  :Tongue: 

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τον κοπο... θα ξεκινησω να το φτιαξω και θα σου πω αποτελεσματα μεσα στις επομενες μερες

----------


## FILMAN

Ευχαριστώ. Πρόσεχε πάντως γιατί σε πολλά σημεία οι τάσεις είναι πολύ μικρές! Μην αφήνεις μεγάλα καλώδια, και πρόσεξε ιδιαίτερα τους πυκνωτές απόζευξης. Επίσης όλες οι γειώσεις να συνδεθούν ακτινικά στον ακροδέκτη V-. Το 2ο μισό του LM358 να μην αφεθεί απλά στον αέρα, αλλά να γειωθεί η μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδός του, και η αναστρέφουσα είσοδός του να γεφυρωθεί με την έξοδό του. Στα δεξιά φαίνονται μόνο το 1ο και το τελευταίο LED, αλλά εννοείται πως εσύ θα τα βάλεις όλα. Ξεκίνα την κατασκευή και αν κάτι πάει στραβά, εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## SRF

Φίλιππα, μήπως "υπερβάλεις" λίγο? 
Αν & μου άρεσε η χρήση του RHI ως εισόδου... μάλλον έκανες τα απλά πιό σύνθετα! Τώρα αν θα λειτουργεί & σωστά είναι άλλο θέμα... 

Πάντως απλοποιημένα θα μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει το παρακάτω (ίσως όχι με 150Κ σε R2 & R3 & R4 αλλά ως "βάση"...

ΥΓ. Ωπα... μάλλον ξέχασα μιά 20Ω σε σειρά με τη φλοτέρ... γιά να ισχύει το 4-20

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί Γιώργο το έκανα πιο σύνθετο; Λιγότερα εξαρτήματα δεν έχει; Εκτός αυτού, το ζήτημα ήταν αν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς αναστροφή του σήματος.

----------


## SRF

> Γιατί Γιώργο το έκανα πιο σύνθετο; Λιγότερα εξαρτήματα δεν έχει; Εκτός αυτού, το ζήτημα ήταν αν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς αναστροφή του σήματος.



Έχει βάση αυτό που λες, δεν είπα το αντίθετο... Απλά ίσως το "συνέθεσες" αρκετά αντισυμβατικά γιά ένα τυπικά γενικό κύκλωμα...

----------


## FILMAN

Έχεις δίκιο, μ' αρέσουν πολύ οι "πονηρές" συνδεσμολογίες! :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> Έχεις δίκιο, μ' αρέσουν πολύ οι "πονηρές" συνδεσμολογίες!



Αμ... το έχω καταλάβει...  :Smile:  
Πάντως γενικότερα για 4 -20mA Current LOOP ένα ωραίο κείμενο είναι στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο: 

the 4 to 20 mA Current Loop

----------


## caslor

Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις πληροφοριες  :Smile: 

ποια η διαφορα του να χρησιμοποιησουμε το lm358  χωρις αναστροφη σηματος  απο οτι με αναστροφη ?
( Εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση  )


Βρηκα  αυτο το σχεδιαγραμα με αναστροφη σηματος  και ενα slosh filter (δεν ξερω την επεξηγηση του )  το οποιο δινει στο κυκλωμα μια καθυστερηση 10 δευτερολεπτων ωστε να μην αλλαζει αμεσως θεση  η ενδειξη...

Πχ πέσιμο σε λακκούβα




αυτο μπορω να το εφαρμόσω μετα το *G*  στο δικο σου σχεδιαγραμμα ωστε να εχω αυτο το πλεονέκτημα της  ''καθυστέρησης'' ??

Ετσι θα χρησιμοποιήσω και το δεύτερο Το 2ο μισό του LM358   :Wink:

----------


## hlias

Δεν σκοπέυω να βοηθήσω το φίλο Αντώνη αλλά να ρωτήσω:Σε κάποιο ρεζερβουάρ που δεν έχουμε κάποιο σύστημα ένδειξης τι κατασκευή μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε;Το προσμετρόμενο υγρό είναι πετρέλαιο σε  ρεζερβουάρ τρακτέρ  έχουμε διαθέσιμα 12V και άφθονο χώρο για πειραματισμούς

----------


## caslor

Γιατι δεν θες να βοηθήσεις?   :Tongue:   :Tongue:  χαχαχα

Λοιπον μπορεις να ακολουθησεις το ιδιο σχεδιαγραμα.. απλος θα πρεπει να προσαρμοσεις ενα φλοτερ στο ντεποζιτο...

η VDO εχει για αγορα τετοια φλοτερ που ουσιαστικα ειναι μια μεταβλητη αντισταση  που μεγαλωνει η μικρενει αναλογα την σταθμη του καυσιμου μεσα στην δεξαμενη (μετακινει το φλοτερ)

εαν θες μπορεις να πας να ξηλωσεις απο παλια ρεζερβουαρ αυτοκινητου καποιο τετοιο μηχανισμο και να τον προσαρμόσεις

 

δες Σκαραβαιους απο 1965 και πανω χρονολογια.. τα πιο παλια μοντελα ειχαν μηχανικο φλοτερ...

θα εχει ενδειξη βενζινης πανω στο κοντερ


Το καυσιμο δεν παιζει ρολο... αλωστε η βενζινη που ηταν αυτα τα οργανα τοποθετημενα ειναι πιο επικινδυνη για  ΚΑΜΠΟΥΜ !!

 Απλος περνας την γειωση απο αυτα.... οχι το +  !!!!!

----------


## hlias

Θα "ψαχτώ" Αντώνη ,αλλά περιμένω να δω την μπάρα με τα led όταν το τελιώσεις για να το κάνω και εγώ, οπότε κατάλαβες ... πιάσε δουλεία!

----------


## caslor

Ερωτηση...  επειδη εγω ξερω σαν μοναδες για τους πυκνωτες  τα *μf* και *pf*   στα σχεδιαγραμματα που υπαρχουν...  η τιμη   220μ  ειναι ουσιαστικα 220μf  ??

----------


## SRF

Ναι! 
Όπως άλλωστε & στις αντιστάσεις γράφουμε απλά Κ για πχ τα 10ΚΩ! 
Κοινώς το γράμμα αντιπροσωπεύει συντελεστή της μονάδος μέτρησης του στοιχείου! 
Μ χ 1000000
Κ χ 1000
- χ1
m x 0.001
μ x 0.000001
n x 0.000000001
p x 0.000000000001

----------


## caslor

Σε ευχαριστω  :Wink:  
Αλλη μια απορία λοιπόν λύθηκε  :Smile: 



- ποια η διαφορα του να χρησιμοποιησουμε το lm358 χωρις αναστροφη σηματος απο οτι με αναστροφη ?
( Εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση )

----------


## SRF

> Σε ευχαριστω  
> Αλλη μια απορία λοιπόν λύθηκε 
> 
> 
> 
> - ποια *η διαφορα του να χρησιμοποιησουμε το lm358 χωρις αναστροφη σηματος απο οτι με αναστροφη* ?
> ( Εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση )



 Δεν καταλαβαίνω την εγκυκλοπαιδική απορία σου, πάντως! Αφού το λέει το ίδιο το "αναστροφή η μη"! 
Τι ρωτάς ακριβώς?

----------


## FILMAN

> Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις πληροφοριες 
> 
> ποια η διαφορα του να χρησιμοποιησουμε το lm358 χωρις αναστροφη σηματος απο οτι με αναστροφη ?
> ( Εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση )
> 
> 
> Βρηκα αυτο το σχεδιαγραμα με αναστροφη σηματος και ενα slosh filter (δεν ξερω την επεξηγηση του ) το οποιο δινει στο κυκλωμα μια καθυστερηση 10 δευτερολεπτων ωστε να μην αλλαζει αμεσως θεση η ενδειξη...
> 
> Πχ πέσιμο σε λακκούβα
> ...



 Όχι, δεν μπορείς. Γιατί δεν το φτιάχνεις έτσι ως έχει;

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε ευχαριστω  
> Αλλη μια απορία λοιπόν λύθηκε 
> 
> 
> 
> - ποια η διαφορα του να χρησιμοποιησουμε το lm358 χωρις αναστροφη σηματος απο οτι με αναστροφη ?
> ( Εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση )



Η διαφορά είναι ότι αν θέλουμε αναστροφή πρέπει να την φτιάξουμε ενώ αν δεν θέλουμε δεν πρέπει να τη φτιάξουμε.

----------


## caslor

SRF  η ερωτηση ειχε να κανει κυριως για να κατανοησω ποιος ο λογος επιλεγουμε να μην κανουμε αναστροφη   και τι ακριβως κερδιζουμε απο αυτο...

Αλλα απο την απαντηση καταλαβα οτι δεν κερδιζουμε κατι... απλος ειναι λιγο αναποδο να διαλεγεις να κανεις αναστροφη για κατι που μπορει να γινει και χωρις αναστροφη   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> SRF η ερωτηση ειχε να κανει κυριως για να κατανοησω ποιος ο λογος επιλεγουμε να μην κανουμε αναστροφη και τι ακριβως κερδιζουμε απο αυτο...
> 
> Αλλα απο την απαντηση καταλαβα οτι δεν κερδιζουμε κατι... απλος ειναι λιγο αναποδο να διαλεγεις να κανεις αναστροφη για κατι που μπορει να γινει και χωρις αναστροφη



 
εντελώς "εγκυκλοπαιδικά" θα σου πω μερικούς λόγους του πότε είναι χρήσιμο να κάνεις η όχι χρήση της δυνατότητας αναστρέφουσας εισόδου... 

Χρήση με είσοδο στην αναστρέφουσα
Έχεις ένα σήμα AC πχ (A) που έχει δυό συνιστώσες (a&b) ταυτόχρονα & επίσης ένα σήμα που είναι η μιά (πχ την b) από αυτές καθαρή, σε ίδια φάση! Θέλεις να πάρεις καθαρό & μόνο του ένα σήμα στην έξοδο που να είναι αποκλειστικά η (a) συνιστώσα που δεν ξέρεις/έχεις! Αναστρέφεις το σήμα (b) & μετά το προσθέτεις πάνω στο (A)! Αυτό θα ακυρώσει-εξουδετερώσει από το (Α) την συνιστώσα του (b) & θα σου δώσει τελικά ένα ξεκάθαρο σήμα που θα είναι το (a) που δεν είχες!!! Αυτό βέβαια απαιτεί να προσθέσεις το ανεστραμμένο (b) ρυθμισμένο με ίδια στάθμη που υπήρχε αυτό μέσα στο (Α)! Ένας τελεστικός με ρυθμιζόμενο κέρδος αναστρέφουσας ενίσχυσης είναι ότι πρέπει γιά να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο! Πχ αυτό θα αφαιρούσε σε ένα μονοφωνικό (L+R) σήμα το ένα κανάλι αφήνοντας μόνο το άλλο! Με ανάλογη τεχνική βασίζεται η βασική λειτουργεία ενός FM STEREO DECODER... γιά να βγάλει ανεξάρτητα τα L & R από ένα σύνθετο σήμα L+R & L-R !έχεις ένα (πχ AC) σήμα που θέλεις να του μεταβάλλεις την φάση κατά 180* ακριβώς! Έχοντας πλέον την δυνατότητα να έχεις δύο ουσιαστικά ακριβώς ίδια σήματα που έχουν μόνο διαφορετική φάση μεταξύ τους κατά 180*! Πχ όταν θέλεις να το κάνεις από UnBalance σε Balance!Όταν θέλεις γενικότερα να αυξάνεται μιά τάση προς επεξεργασία, ανάλογα μιάς αντίστοιχη μειώσεως ενός σήματος που παίρνεις!ΜΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΥΣΑ 
Όταν απαιτείς να αναπαράγεις φασικά ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ (η έστω όσο το δυνατόν πιο πιστά) ένα σήμα AC/DC που θέλεις να ενισχύσεις!Μετά υπάρχουν συνδεσμολογίες όπου χρησιμοποιείς & τις δύο εισόδους με διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους σήματα, οπότε ανάλογα των χαρακτηριστικών τους θα αφαιρούνται & προστίθενται αντιστοίχως στην έξοδό σου! 

Αυτά είναι σε απλά λόγια... υπάρχουν χιλιάδες λόγοι γιά χρήση του κάθε τρόπου συνδεσμολογίας, αλλά τουλάχιστον στην βάση έχουμε αυτά σαν πιλότο χρήσεως!

----------


## caslor

Ευχαριστω  :Smile: 


Ερωτηση ψιλο ασχετη :

Γιατι σε 1-2 μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικο εξοπλισμο οταν πηγα και ρωτησα εαν εχουν trimmer μικροτερα απο 4Κ    μου ειπαν οτι  μονο αυτα απο 0 - 4,7 κ  υπαρχουν..

στο ιντερνετ ομως ειδα οτι υπαρχουν και με  1κ


ρωταω κατι λαθος?  δεν τα φερνουν τοσο πολυ εδω ελλαδα?

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστω 
> 
> 
> Ερωτηση ψιλο ασχετη :
> 
> Γιατι σε 1-2 μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικο εξοπλισμο οταν πηγα και ρωτησα εαν εχουν trimmer μικροτερα απο 4Κ μου ειπαν οτι μονο αυτα απο 0 - 4,7 κ υπαρχουν..
> 
> στο ιντερνετ ομως ειδα οτι υπαρχουν και με 1κ
> 
> ...



Όχι, απλά μάλλον τα μαγαζιά που πήγες είναι στο κλείσιμο η είναι γελοίοι αυτοί που τα δουλεύουν! Τρίμμερ υπάρχουν ακριβως σε ότι τιμές υπάρχουν & αντιστάσεις! 
Τι τιμή ψάχνεις?

----------


## caslor

> είναι στο κλείσιμο η είναι γελοίοι αυτοί που τα δουλεύουν!



Μαλον βαριοντουσαν... :P

Γιατι οταν ειχα παει και ειχα ρωτησει...  σε trimmer ποιο ειναι το μικροτερο που εχετε...

υπαρχει και σε πιο μικρο απο 4,7 k ?

οχι μου ειπε δεν υπαρχει....


Σημερα που πηγα και ειπα.. καλησπερα θα ηθελα  καποια trimmer  σε 100R  και μερικα σε 1K  ,   Το ιδιο μαγαζι ειχε :P :P


υπαρχουν και σε 500R , 2K , 3K ?

----------


## caslor

Μια καπως χαζη ερωτηση αλλα ειπα να την κανω  :Tongue: 

Η συνηθισμένη διαταξη τοποθετηση των αντιστάσεων σε ενα κύκλωμα ειναι οριζοντια  



Κατι που ομως απαιτεί μεγαλη απλα

επειδη ειδα οτι τοποθετοντας τις αντιστασεις καθετα φτανω να καταλαμβάνω τον μισο χωρο στην πλακετα...  



υπαρχουν τιποτα ενστασεις ως προς την συγκεκριμενη τοποθετηση τους?

Να προχωρήσω αφοβα?

----------


## caslor

Μια ακομα ερωτηση περα της προηγουμενης .

Μπορουμε να τροφοδοτησουμε με το lm3914  display ?

ειδα σε ενα παλιο θεμα οτι ενας φιλος το ειχε κανει

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...3&d=1220032016

εαν θελουμε να γραφει το Dispaly μας απο  *1* εως *5*    με ενδιαμεσες τιμες
πχ    *0,5   1,5   2,5*   τι μπορουμε να κανουμε?

Μπορουμε  να παρουμε δυο display  και την εξοδο που βγαζει το lm3914 για το *2,5* να την βαλουμε στο πρωτο display στην θεση που εχει για να αναψει το *2*  καθως και στην θεση που εχει για την  (*.* )τελεια  και στο δευτερο display να παει στην θεση για το *5* ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Όχι, απλά μάλλον τα μαγαζιά που πήγες είναι στο κλείσιμο η είναι γελοίοι αυτοί που τα δουλεύουν! Τρίμμερ υπάρχουν ακριβως σε ότι τιμές υπάρχουν & αντιστάσεις! (Εεεε, όχι κι έτσι! Τουλάχιστον όχι πια!)
> Τι τιμή ψάχνεις?



 Οι τιμές που θα βρεις κάτω από 4.7Κ είναι: 100Ω, 220Ω, 470Ω (ή 500Ω), 1Κ και 2.2Κ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μια καπως χαζη ερωτηση αλλα ειπα να την κανω 
> 
> Η συνηθισμένη διαταξη τοποθετηση των αντιστάσεων σε ενα κύκλωμα ειναι οριζοντια 
> 
> 
> 
> Κατι που ομως απαιτεί μεγαλη απλα
> 
> επειδη ειδα οτι τοποθετοντας τις αντιστασεις καθετα φτανω να καταλαμβάνω τον μισο χωρο στην πλακετα... 
> ...



Λειτουργικά δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μια ακομα ερωτηση περα της προηγουμενης .
> 
> Μπορουμε να τροφοδοτησουμε με το lm3914 display ?
> 
> ειδα σε ενα παλιο θεμα οτι ενας φιλος το ειχε κανει
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...3&d=1220032016
> 
> εαν θελουμε να γραφει το Dispaly μας απο *1* εως *5* με ενδιαμεσες τιμες
> ...



Όχι! Δεν ξέρω τι σκόπευε να κάνει ο άλλος, αλλά έτσι, μόνο αριθμούς δεν θα δεις... Αν θες ψηφιακή ένδειξη θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ICL7107 (τετραψήφιο), ή το ζευγάρι CA3161 - CA3162 (τριψήφιο)...

----------


## caslor

Σε ευχαριστω FILMAN  για τις απαντησεις σου  :Smile:   :Smile: 

οσο αφορα την τελευαται... οντως ειδα οτι δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο οπως νομιζα μιας και το lm3914 εχει κοινο το + για ολα τα led  ενω τα 7 sagment led  display ειδα οτι εχουν κοινο το - 

οποτε θα ειχα μονιμα ολες τις ενδειξεις αναμενες  :Crying: 

ξερουμε περιπου τιμη για το  CA3161

απο οτι βλεπω ειναι το πιο απλο σε λειτουργια  (αν και δεν υποστιριζει την τελεια)

----------


## SRF

Τα ICL7107 θα τα βρεις... για τα CA δεν είμαι σίγουρος... όμως ότι εξακολουθούν & διατίθενται στο εμπόριο!

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε ευχαριστω FILMAN για τις απαντησεις σου  
> 
> Παρακαλώ...
> 
> οσο αφορα την τελευαται... οντως ειδα οτι δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο οπως νομιζα μιας και το lm3914 εχει κοινο το + για ολα τα led ενω τα 7 sagment led display ειδα οτι εχουν κοινο το - 
> 
> Όχι όλα, υπάρχουν και με κοινό + και με κοινό -
> 
> οποτε θα ειχα μονιμα ολες τις ενδειξεις αναμενες 
> ...



Την τελεία την ανάβεις εσύ συνδέοντας τον κατάλληλο ακροδέκτη dp μέσω μιας αντίστασης στην τάση τροφοδοσίας (μόνιμα).

----------


## FILMAN

> Τα ICL7107 θα τα βρεις... για τα CA δεν είμαι σίγουρος... όμως ότι εξακολουθούν & διατίθενται στο εμπόριο!



Ναι ε; Δεν ξέρω, αλλά ο Σιδέρης πρέπει να έχει. Γιατί όχι και ο Φανός. Πάντως έχω χρόνια να αγοράσω.

----------


## caslor

Thanks  :Wink: 

θα δω που θα καταληξω..  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς, ότι θα τα βάλεις στο LM3914;
Α, μου το άλλαξες

----------


## caslor

Η ιδεα ειναι να τροφοδοτει το lm3914 το Display .

Το Lm3914 θα ειναι σε Dot Mode   και ετσι στην θεση που θα αναβε το led για το 2,5 πχ   θα τροφοδοτουσα με το -  τα σημεια στα δυο led display ωστε να εμφανιζοταν ο αριθμος  κτλ κτλ...

Ειναι κατι πιο απλο αλλα με αρκετα καλωδια και συνδεσεις

----------


## FILMAN

> Η ιδεα ειναι να τροφοδοτει το lm3914 το Display .
> 
> Το Lm3914 θα ειναι σε Dot Mode και ετσι στην θεση που θα αναβε το led για το 2,5 πχ θα τροφοδοτουσα με το - τα σημεια στα δυο led display ωστε να εμφανιζοταν ο αριθμος κτλ κτλ...
> 
> Ειναι κατι πιο απλο αλλα με αρκετα καλωδια και συνδεσεις



Για προχώρησε τη σκέψη σου λίγο παρακάτω... Το ίδιo segment θα χρησιμοποιείται και από ένα άλλο ψηφίο. Τί θα κάνεις; Θα γεφυρώσεις τις εξόδους του 3914 μέσω των ψηφίων; Αν το κάνεις, δεν θα καεί το 3914, αλλά δεν θα δεις στην οθόνη αυτό που περιμένεις. Για να το κάνεις να δουλεύει όπως λες, θα πρέπει λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσεις και διόδους.

----------


## caslor

> Για να το κάνεις να δουλεύει όπως λες, θα πρέπει λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσεις και διόδους.



Οποτε συμπληρωνω... θελουμε πολλα καλωδια και διοδους  :Lol:  που θα το κανει μαλον καπως ογκοδες

Το 
ICL7107  μαλον ειναι πιο ιδανικο... αν και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα βγαλω ακρη με τον τροπο λειτουργιας του

----------


## caslor

Ακομα 2-3 ερωτησεις θεωριας


Σε ενα σχεδιαγραμα  ειδα αντισταση με  5κ14    και αλλη μια με 5,14κ

ποια η διαφορα τους?

5κ14 =  5 κΩ  και 140Ω        , σωστα?

τελος 1/4   και 1% στις αντιστασεις τι ειναι? 1% ειναι η απολια απο την πραγματικη τιμη τους?

δηλαδη μια αντισταση 4κ7  θα ειναι περιπου 4κ 653Ω ?

----------


## stom

Αν και ειμαστε off topic τελειως....
Οι αντιστασεις βγαινουν με διαφορες ανοχες ως προς τη βασικη τιμη τους.
Οσο μεγαλυτερη ειναι η ανοχη, τοσο λιγοτερες τυποποιημενες τιμες υπαρχουν, γιατι αλλιως θα μπορουσαν δυο αντιστασεις με διπλανες τυπικες τιμες να εχουν την ιδια πραγματικη αντισταση.
Τυπικα οι αντιστασεις ειναι σημερα 5% αλλα βρισκεις πλεον και 1%. Ο αριθμος δηλωνει τη μεγιστη πιθανη αποκλιση απο την τυποποιημενη τιμη.
Παντως αυτο που διαβασες ειναι κατα 99,9% 5Κ4 η αλλιως 5,4ΚΩ ή αλλιως 5.400 Ωμ....

Oσο για το 1/4 αυτο αναφερεται στην μεγιστη ισχυ σε watt που μπορει να καταναλωθει πανω στην αντισταση χωρις να καταστραφει.
Η ισχυς υπολογιζεται απο τον τυπο P=I^2 * R  οπου Ι το ρευμα που διαρρεει την αντισταση σε αμπερ και R η τιμη της αντιστασης σε Ohm...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ακομα 2-3 ερωτησεις θεωριας
> 
> 
> Σε ενα σχεδιαγραμα ειδα αντισταση με 5κ14 και αλλη μια με 5,14κ
> 
> ποια η διαφορα τους? (Καμία)
> 
> 5κ14 = 5 κΩ και 140Ω , σωστα? (Σωστά)
> 
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## caslor

Σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο  :Smile:

----------


## caslor

Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω η Τα LED σας για να ακριβολογώ  :Tongue:  

Λοιπον κατέληξα στο να χρησιμοποιήσω δυο Lm3914  για να εχω 20 Led

Τα Lm3914 θα ειναι σε Dot Mode και θα ειναι σε βημα των 0.25v


Ομως δεν θελω να τα χρησιμοποιήσω ολα.. μονο αυτα που αντιστοιχούν στις μετρήσεις που θέλω να μου Απεικονίζω

Αλλα θελω να εχω συνεχεια αναμενο το Led  της προηγουμενης μετρισης πριν δειξει  την επομενη μετριση που θα εχο επιλεξει.


Οποτε κατεληξα σε αυτο το σχεδιαγραμα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δουλεψει.. μην στειλω αδιαβαστο στο Lm3914  (20led dot mode 3b)


Ο προβληματισμος μου εχει να κανει κυριος με το εαν εχω κανει σωστα την συνδεση για το κοματι που ειναι στο κοκκινο πλαισιο στην φωτογραφια (20led dot mode3a )

Ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο απ' τα 2 έχεις κάνει;

----------


## caslor

Το πρωτο ειναι αυτο που θελω να κανω  αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δουλεψει

ειναι τροποποιηση του δευτερου σχεδιου ουσιαστικα

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψει ολόκληρο, οι γεφυρώσεις των εξόδων του 3914 θα δουλέψουν πάντως. Κάντο και αν κάτι πάει στραβά θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## caslor

Οκ

Αληθεια η αντισταση που βαζουμε στην λειτουργια των 2Lm3914  αναμεσα στο 12 και 11 pin   ποιος ο ρόλος της? σε τι βοηθάει το σύστημα?

----------


## FILMAN

> Οκ
> 
> Αληθεια η αντισταση που βαζουμε στην λειτουργια των 2Lm3914 αναμεσα στο 12 και 11 pin ποιος ο ρόλος της? σε τι βοηθάει το σύστημα?



Χεχε! Θυμάμαι ότι κι εγώ την πρώτη φορά που το είδα απόρησα! Διάβασε το datasheet και θα δεις!

----------


## TasosM

Καλησπέρα, Φίλλιπε αν το δεις ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα Ένδειξη στάθμης καυσίμου  μήπως μπορεί να μας δώσεις τα φώτα σου! 

Ευχαριστώ

----------

